# USB Cover



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I dislike it, that is all. My OCD will not let me live this down. Do yourselves a favor and buy the wireless charger, I did but only after this happened







It's gotten worse since taking this picture too.


----------



## R3define (Sep 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I dislike it, that is all. My OCD will not let me live this down. Do yourselves a favor and buy the wireless charger, I did but only after this happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that just from prying it off? Sheesh. Lol.


----------



## jwhirl06 (Sep 3, 2011)

Picked up the wireless charger when I pre ordered. I myself don't mind the usb cover but what I do mind is the back creaks a tiny bit similar to my nexus 7.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

R3define said:


> Picked up the wireless charger when I pre ordered. I myself don't mind the usb cover but what I do mind is the back creaks a tiny bit similar to my nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


At least I'm not the only one with creaks. I think Android Police mentioned something about this.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't mind the cover in theory, but if HTC were going to put one on there, they could have made it a little more durable. The first time I popped it open I could tell it was going to crack and bust off pretty quickly so this isn't surprising.

The Energizer charging pad is highly recommended BTW. I picked up the single version through Amazon for like $45, and if you have the need, the dual pad is an even better deal for only $10-$15 more.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I ripped mine off on about day 3 of owning the phone. Couldn't stand having to pull the cover out of the way to plug in a usb cable.

Much better without it!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I hate it also, I bite my nails all the time and I can't get it open and I have to use a knife lol. I think I'm gonna tear mine off also

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> I hate it also, I bite my nails all the time and I can't get it open and I have to use a knife lol. I think I'm gonna tear mine off also
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Maybe this is their evil ploy to get you to stop biting your nails, haha. For me it has gotten easier over time. I dont like the thought of tearing it off, I am just gonna use wireless charging which is preferable anyways.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the cover and I also use wireless charging, BUT I plug mine into the computer a LOT to transfer stuff and especially to top off the charge at work and stuff. For that reason I may have to rip mine off eventually.

Has anyone found a way to remove it without physically breaking it so maybe it can be put back on at a later time?


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Hard to open? Hell, I couldn't get it closed! Didn't last 24 hours. Even came out intact! Surely do not miss it


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am one of those who like the look but not the pain of opening/closing all the time - so I bought two wireless charges (work and home) - thought I was all set and the day I brought it home I went to plug it in one last time while I re-did my wiring and the darn thing popped off! Thankfully Verizon was nice enough to swap me out a phone since I was within a couple weeks of purchase....love the look of it with it closed.


----------



## xhunter187 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> I don't mind the cover in theory, but if HTC were going to put one on there, they could have made it a little more durable. The first time I popped it open I could tell it was going to crack and bust off pretty quickly so this isn't surprising.
> 
> The Energizer charging pad is highly recommended BTW. I picked up the single version through Amazon for like $45, and if you have the need, the dual pad is an even better deal for only $10-$15 more.


Believe it or not I picked up the dual Energizer charging pad on clearance for $13.54 at Target like 6 months ago all because the box was torn.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Man so glad I'm not the only one annoyed by this damn cover lol. I just picked up my dna today and that was the very first thing that drove me up the wall. If I decide to keep it, I'm ripping the damn thing off, I use the usb all the time, whether charging or data transfer and it's such a nuisance lol.

Now that I got that off my chest , how is battery life working out for you guys? This is my biggest worry coming from a thunderbolt and being as I'm stuck with the battery for 2yrs.

Also, any other dislikes about the phone? I have noticed a little creaking noises, and I swear I've almost dropped this thing about 4 times in the last 2hours because it's so thin it slides right through my fingers. Also, what was htc thinking when they designed this phones notification light? It's absolutely tiny on the front, annoying on the back, and we STILL only get 2 colors.

It's rather this phone or the razr hd, I prefer the hardware of this phone, but the razr hd looks more AOSP, has an awesome notification light, supposedly has better radios and call quality (never tested), and has a bigger battery... But it's also lags a little and the dna flies... why couldn't they put both into one phone?? lol. Got 2 weeks to decide, let the testing begin.


----------

